# G10 wedding band



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Made a few of these for myself the first 2 we're a size and a half to big but the last one is perfect I'd say!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

brucered said:


> Those are awesome!


Thank you! I had some scrap so I figured why not. And apparently it's not too hard to do it, it takes about 10 minutes to produce what's shown here.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Excellent! Opens up a lot of possibilities with all the varieties of micarta, etc. out there. Nice job on those Jon.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Does this mean..... you're getting married? 🤣😁😉


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Does this mean..... you're getting married? 🤣😁😉


His wife’s gonna be pissed!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> His wife’s gonna be pissed!


Haha oh ya that’s putting it mildly


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

For some reason when the little woman mad at me she threatens cut my sling shot bands just a evil 👿 little creatures they can be. Like who thinks something like that haha


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Better watch out for those cougars Jon...


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Excellent! Opens up a lot of possibilities with all the varieties of micarta, etc. out there. Nice job on those Jon.


Yes it sure does! I will keep at it to see what I can come up with lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Does this mean..... you're getting married? 🤣😁😉


Lmao already made that move in 19.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> For some reason when the little woman mad at me she threatens cut my sling shot bands just a evil 👿 little creatures they can be. Like who thinks something like that haha


Mine gets mad but never threatened the life of my bandsets haha 😂


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Better watch out for those cougars Jon...
> 
> View attachment 374702


Haha I deal with old lady's at work all day no issues with them yet thankfully. I just think of the rancid breath when I see this post 🤣😂😁 and the farting they unwillingly let slip by 😳


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cool, one made of some spalted oak wood would awesome.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks man I agree. I don't plan on making any wooden ones though me and wood rings don't go together well I'll have one ruined in about a day


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work Jon.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Darrell!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice work Jon.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is really neat bud, like the way they came out


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> That is really neat bud, like the way they came out


Thank you thank you! It was something different and fun for me


----------

